# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Tuyển dụng >  Tuyển 2 nhân viên: Lập trình gia công cnc

## tkdsoftvn_vt

CTY TNHH CƠ KHÍ CHÍNH XÁC AN KHANG
(CNC An Khang - Thủ Đức)
Địa chỉ: Phường Hiệp bình chánh, Tp. Thủ đức.
Chuyên gia công CNC, chế tạo và nâng cấp máy CNC

- Cần tuyển : 2 Nhân viên - Lập trình gia công CNC.
- Kinh nghiệm: Có kinh nghiệm thành thạo trong việc Gia công sản phẩm chi tiết trên phần mềm MasterCAM or SolidCAM
- Ưu tiên: Biết thiết kế trên phần mềm Solidwork.
- Thời gian làm việc : giờ hành chánh. Làm việc tại Thủ đức
- Lương : Khởi điểm 12tr + Cơm + Chỗ ở. Hoặc thoả thuận hơn theo năng lực.
- Liên lạc : Mr Dũng
- ĐT và Zalo : 0906461280
- Email : cncankhang@gmail.com
- Facebook : https://www.facebook.com/ankhang.cnc

----------

